# Using Azif DNS, but PS4 downloaded game update?



## arabtm (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi All,

I'm very new to the PS4 hacking scene, due to the release of FW 9.0.0 jailbreak this week. so I have done the setup and have Goldhen v2.0.b running, and I also use Al Azif DNS.
I checked that I cannot download system update anymore. it always gives error.

I then tried to install a base game. it then suddenly downloaded the game update, version 1.0.9. 
my question is, shouldn't Azif DNS block the game update? is it safe to update game this way? will I get banned from doing it?
because I made sure that I cannot access PSN store, my PSN profile, download system update, etc. but I didn't expect that game update can be downloaded.

any explanation and advice would be really appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## godreborn (Dec 15, 2021)

afaik, it doesn't work with all game updates, and if your base game is an fpkg, the game will no longer work with if that update installed.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 15, 2021)

If that is the case Godreborn, can an FPKG of the update be installed OVER the update that the PS4 installed?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 15, 2021)

yes


----------



## arabtm (Dec 15, 2021)

godreborn said:


> afaik, it doesn't work with all game updates, and if your base game is an fpkg, the game will no longer work with if that update installed.


thank you very much @godreborn for your reply! 
I was actually thinking of messaging you, but happy to have you replying my thread 

so, basically what you're saying, even if I use Azif DNS, the PS$ can still download the game update (it's not blocked). However, the update will not work anyway since the base file is a FPKG. is this correct?

so in that case, how can I stop the PS4 from automatically downloading the game update?

another question would be. Am I safe from getting banned? since it seems the DNS doesn't block everything.

thanks again!


----------



## arabtm (Dec 15, 2021)

I was testing with the game the Last Campfire. I think it's a PSN game, so that means it's not an FPKG? Sorry, I'm really new in this scene


----------



## godreborn (Dec 15, 2021)

psn and retail games must be fpkg unless you have the license or disc.  I don't know how to prevent all updates from downloading, but the game will no longer work if it's an fpkg and you download a retail update, unless you have the license.


----------



## arabtm (Dec 15, 2021)

ok. I understand. thanks again for the reply @godreborn !


----------



## Mo Poge (Dec 15, 2021)

godreborn said:


> psn and retail games must be fpkg unless you have the license or disc.  I don't know how to prevent all updates from downloading, but the game will no longer work if it's an fpkg and you download a retail update, unless you have the license.


Won't this result in a mess of non-working games if retail updates continue to automatically download?  How are folks getting around this?  By caching the exploit and unplugging the internet (after the first time being connected)?  Or are there other ways around this?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 15, 2021)

I don't know.  I assume it doesn't block all game updates, that's what I've heard.  just disable the internet if it keeps happening.


----------



## WeAreVenom (Dec 15, 2021)

Mo Poge said:


> Won't this result in a mess of non-working games if retail updates continue to automatically download?  How are folks getting around this?  By caching the exploit and unplugging the internet (after the first time being connected)?  Or are there other ways around this?


Isn't there a ps4 option to turn off automatic downloads/updates in settings?
Did anyone also check the needed power save settings just to be cautious? Do Game updates bypass all of this stuff?


----------



## grabman (Dec 15, 2021)

Mo Poge said:


> Won't this result in a mess of non-working games if retail updates continue to automatically download?  How are folks getting around this?  By caching the exploit and unplugging the internet (after the first time being connected)?  Or are there other ways around this?


well um i use the CORRECT ip's for Al's wonderful dns.  I make sure to enter them CORRECTLY.  I also run gold hen.  Then I repeat process on other ps4's and you should too!  Because it is very convenient to be able to send bins and ftp and play stuff like youtube or amazon prime or netflix without worrying about the games dl updates.  If you check out my streams on yt the ps4 is always online (lately on 9.0) and I don't have this issue.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 15, 2021)

grabman said:


> well um i use the CORRECT ip's for Al's wonderful dns.  I make sure to enter them CORRECTLY.  I also run gold hen.  Then I repeat process on other ps4's and you should too!  Because it is very convenient to be able to send bins and ftp and play stuff like youtube or amazon prime or netflix without worrying about the games dl updates.  If you check out my streams on yt the ps4 is always online (lately on 9.0) and I don't have this issue.


The al-asif DNS doesn't block game updates from downloading apparently, though they aren't installed automatically. Same thing happened to me today! 



Mo Poge said:


> Won't this result in a mess of non-working games if retail updates continue to automatically download?  How are folks getting around this?  By caching the exploit and unplugging the internet (after the first time being connected)?  Or are there other ways around this?


I'm not sure, I tried to install a retail update I downloaded through PKG tool onto an FPKG installed game and the install just errored out, so I'm guessing the PS4 wouldn't be able to install the downloaded file anyway.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 15, 2021)

it didn't error because it was a retail update.  you'd have to remarry the update, since updates are based on the base package.  can't do that though without knowing the passcode of the retail update, so it's impossible anyway.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 15, 2021)

Yeah I tried to use the DUXA repackaging tool to marry the two but, as you say it failed because of the password for the update being incorrect since it was retail. 

Been learning a lot today! That's why I asked about installing a backported update on 9.00, can't seem to find regular fake updates because if how popular JB on older FW is!


----------



## godreborn (Dec 15, 2021)

that got me to thinking whether a downloaded update would even install for that very reason.


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 15, 2021)

Ive never had an issue with Al-Azif DNS and games updating. Never had one download or anything. 350+ games installed mostly VR but none have ever auto updated.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 15, 2021)

I had a ratchet and clank update download, think it was 1.09.  it was one of my own dumps, and I installed the 1.07 update from orbis patches.  dumped both and made fake pkg.  anyway, it either failed at downloading or installing.  I've also had it happen with cyberpunk 2077, but those are the only two games.  both updates failed at either downloading or installing.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 15, 2021)

godreborn said:


> that got me to thinking whether a downloaded update would even install for that very reason.


This is what I thought also. I think it'll download the retail update but fail to install it you choose to install. 

My FFVII remake update download notification came up, and it asks to me install it on startup, but I can still play the game without installing. I can't even see the notification about it downloading now either which is strange but it must be stored somewhere since it's asking me to install it. 

Is there a way to delete the update from the console using PS4 xplorer?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 15, 2021)

see if you can delete it through the notifications section.  I don't know where the temp folder for psn is located, but patches go in user/patch when they're complete.  you can also delete the notification.db in system_data/priv/mms .  it may say the database is corrupted and restart if you sign out, but it's fine.  the notification.db will be rebuilt.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 15, 2021)

Well, for some reason the notification just didn't exist after it stated that the download was completed. I will take a look later


----------



## arabtm (Dec 16, 2021)

hi all. so it seems the update keeps on downloading. I think every time i start the FPKG game, it triggers the download from Sony server. the only solution that I could find is to turn of the Network, because the DNS is not blocking the game update at all.

I also wondered if the game update is deleted after it fails to install, or it is stored in PS4 directory. I haven't got the chance to check the user/patch directory.

If anybody else have an idea of what to do to block this automatic update, it would be great!
I have use the DNS, I've unticked the automatic download etc. I even use the payload to generate dummy update file. yet, the PS4 still consistenly ask for FW update (and failed) and game update (downloaded automatically, but failed to install).

is this behavior new in this 9.0.0 JB? because there is reply on this thread stating that this never happened.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 16, 2021)

arabtm said:


> hi all. so it seems the update keeps on downloading. I think every time i start the FPKG game, it triggers the download from Sony server. the only solution that I could find is to turn of the Network, because the DNS is not blocking the game update at all.
> 
> I also wondered if the game update is deleted after it fails to install, or it is stored in PS4 directory. I haven't got the chance to check the user/patch directory.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that game updates will not even succeed with an fpkg, because they would need to be married to one another, so they'll likely always fail.  the update blocker payload afaik no longer works above 5.05.  it will work as long as you don't encounter a kp, but if you get a kp, the folders are deleted, leaving you open.  that's why the dns is the best way to avoid updates.  it should say there's a dns error if you try updating in system settings, and it won't work.  as far as updates being stored on the system, that I'm not sure of.  I don't know where the temp folder is located.  I'm assuming that they're deleted either automatically or can be done so manually via the notifications section, since it wouldn't make a whole lot of sense to leave a failed download on someone's system if they were a legit user.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 16, 2021)

Godreborn seems to think that only Completed and installed patches go into the user/patch directory, he said on page 1 that he's unsure where the temp folder is for holding uninstalled updates are, not sure if that helps you at all ahaha

Mine hasn't been notifying me of the update being downloaded again, but I haven't actually loaded up the game since.

The DNS DOES block PS Network and the system updates option from working. So we should be safe anyway.


----------



## grabman (Dec 16, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> The al-asif DNS doesn't block game updates from downloading apparently, though they aren't installed automatically. Same thing happened to me today!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, I tried to install a retail update I downloaded through PKG tool onto an FPKG installed game and the install just errored out, so I'm guessing the PS4 wouldn't be able to install the downloaded file anyway.


if you understand the dns would block the update servers if properly implemented.  I think it's mostly timing when you have failed.  If you watch my yt i am always online no game dl update been like this gosh for a few years now...

is this thing on?

look folks sometimes you guys fail at doing things.  but it doesn't mean the advice is wrong.  Sometimes it is user error.  Feel free to join tonights stream ask me in chat i can clearly show i am online using online apps and my games don't dl updates if seeing is not believing i don't know what else to tell you...


----------



## godreborn (Dec 16, 2021)

@grabman , you have no idea how the ps4 even works.  you like to brag about having 2,000+ games, but so what?  no one respects you for that.  that's just a lot of wasted time and energy when about 80-90% of those games are shit.  you do realize that the ps4 only updates the games on the home menu, not in the library, don't you?  that's what, 8 games at most?


----------



## grabman (Dec 16, 2021)

godreborn said:


> @grabman , you have no idea how the ps4 even works.  you like to brag about having 2,000+ games, but so what?  no one respects you for that.  that's just a lot of wasted time and energy when about 80-90% of those games are shit.  you do realize that the ps4 only updates the games on the home menu, not in the library, don't you?  that's what, 8 games at most?


look all i know is the following and i won't waste time insulting a reptilian

for a couple of years now right if i go online with a ps4 that is jailbroken and i don't use al azif dns maaaaaan those 2000 games they START TO UPDATE brother!  and let me tell you!  it gets sooooo CRAZY!  so CRAZY.  like ok they do i suppose dl like 8 at a time but man i got a lot of games so what happens and this is so hard to like explain or relay.

small game small update right?

so like i will see like the games zoooming by man.  update update update update like yo i swear godreborn it gets so crazy man.  I have even streamed this accidentally at times.  A huge que will form in notifications i guess you are right 8 will be actively dl.  But the que for me is SO LARGE that i like can't even load it by the time like you know 10 games update!!! LOL LOL LOL LOL

so what i began to do with Beethoven which don't listen to this member of the reptilian group here what I started doing is using Al's dns and THAT STOPPED HAPPENING.  Cause the update servers are blocked.  Which would make perfect sense.

The reason it is a problem is because if you install retail update over fpkg the fpkg stops working so yeah do what i am telling you don't go by the previous posters

Look for the record I am pretty sure the guy doesn't play ps4 and has played little of 9.0 exploit.  The proof is hours of footage on my channel and I am happy to demonstrate this on one of my several ps4s.

Ciao


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 16, 2021)

grabman said:


> look all i know is the following and i won't waste time insulting a reptilian
> 
> for a couple of years now right if i go online with a ps4 that is jailbroken and i don't use al azif dns maaaaaan those 2000 games they START TO UPDATE brother!  and let me tell you!  it gets sooooo CRAZY!  so CRAZY.  like ok they do i suppose dl like 8 at a time but man i got a lot of games so what happens and this is so hard to like explain or relay.
> 
> ...



@godreborn got one thing right though, you are a showoff, who care if you got 2000 PS4 games or not,  not like you actually play half of them @grabman. Wasting your time installing them and never play them.


----------



## arabtm (Dec 17, 2021)

hi all. thanks for the helpful discussion, especially @godreborn & @MikeyTaylorGaming.

so I guess what I'm doing now is just simply turning off the network when I'm finished with installing games, until a better solution comes out for 9.0.0 JB.

otherwise the game update will keep downloading again. I know the retail update will always fail to install, but it's kind of a hassle and it consume bandwidth, which I rather use to download pkg files ^^;

I'm now copying games via FTP,so I have to keep the network on. when all games have been downloaded, I'll turn of the network. 
it's been a long time I haven't got this much fun with PS4 haha...busy installing games, but no time to play ^^;


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 17, 2021)

arabtm said:


> hi all. thanks for the helpful discussion, especially @godreborn & @MikeyTaylorGaming.
> 
> so I guess what I'm doing now is just simply turning off the network when I'm finished with installing games, until a better solution comes out for 9.0.0 JB.
> 
> ...


No problem at all, I'm still learning, but by helping it in turn helps me to learn more! 

To be honest, you can probably turn off the internet as soon as you've got goldhen active anyway. Unless you're wanting to use the Host sites to backup your app.db or restore it there's no need for it to be on!



grabman said:


> if you understand the dns would block the update servers if properly implemented.  I think it's mostly timing when you have failed.  If you watch my yt i am always online no game dl update been like this gosh for a few years now...
> 
> is this thing on?
> 
> look folks sometimes you guys fail at doing things.  but it doesn't mean the advice is wrong.  Sometimes it is user error.  Feel free to join tonights stream ask me in chat i can clearly show i am online using online apps and my games don't dl updates if seeing is not believing i don't know what else to tell you...


You have some kind of complex talking like this... It was funny to read.

We are using the correct DNS address so this isn't a fault of us failing. It's just something that isn't prevented by that particular DNS and is not a problem.

There is no need to act so high and mighty, you just come across as an idiot.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

maybe try turning off software updates.  there's an option for it in settings.


----------



## arabtm (Dec 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> maybe try turning off software updates.  there's an option for it in settings.


I tried turning off everything, but starting games still trigger downloading the retail update ^^;
it's like the firmware 9.0.0 doesn't care about the setting anymore. it makes you force update.



MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> No problem at all, I'm still learning, but by helping it in turn helps me to learn more!
> 
> To be honest, you can probably turn off the internet as soon as you've got goldhen active anyway. Unless you're wanting to use the Host sites to backup your app.db or restore it there's no need for it to be on!


you're right, it's better to turn off the internet. but since I'm still busy hoarding (installing) games on my PS4 external hardrive, I still need the LAN connection to be on, so I can do FTP from PC to PS4 (I have a local network connected to Internet) and then use IPI homebrew to install the PKG file from PS4 internal directory. 
I have to use FTP because I don't have a spare harddrive to install PKG files unfortunately.

when the dust settles, I'll simply turn off the internet connection and I will have all the games that I wanted installed. 
I just then have to figure out the time to play them ^^;


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

I figured that might happen.  a friend of mine turned off system updates a few years ago, and the system not only downloaded a system update, but the system updated as well.  I think he was waiting for an exploit, so that was pretty much that.  it seems to be a bug on all firmwares, think it might even do it to me, and I'm using a Japanese system, so it doesn't seem to matter based on region either.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

turn off internet while in rest mode is a suggestion I have though, so nothing downloads then.  it's under power saving.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 17, 2021)

arabtm said:


> I tried turning off everything, but starting games still trigger downloading the retail update ^^;
> it's like the firmware 9.0.0 doesn't care about the setting anymore. it makes you force update.
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh I didn't realise that you were installing that way, I'm just using a 128GB USB Stick I bought for this exact reason ahaha 

And yeah... Finding time to actually play games is one of the hardest parts about this whole process  I think I find more enjoyment in just doing something I know I shouldn't be doing!



godreborn said:


> maybe try turning off software updates.  there's an option for it in settings.


I can vouch for this, all my update tickboxes are turned off in the settings. Anyway, it's not a huge issue so I'm just gonna either live with it and delete updates if they download, or just turn off the internet connection altogether which is more likely ahaha


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

I think the ps5 may have the same problem, because my system kept trying to download and install the latest tales of arise update.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 17, 2021)

What's the reason that you don't want the PS5 to update your games, out of curiosity?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

I ran out of space on the internal ssd, then I turned off the internet.  it still nagged about an update every time I came back from rest mode.  I've since put the ps4 games on an external hdd, so I downloaded and installed the update.  something that sucks is that you can't update games in the library unless they're on the home menu, which is maybe 8 games.  I mean you can even on the switch, so it doesn't make sense how they had to take a giant step back with the ps5.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

you only have 600-something GBs of space on the internal ssd with the ps5 stock, and final fantasy vii remake for the ps5 along with latest update is 90GBs.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

the ps5 isn't really about graphics, as there's not a giant leap from the ps4.  it's more about speed with that high end ssd, so sony has made it to where you can only play ps5 games that way, so you have next to no load times.  when the power went out a few days ago due to a gas leak a few miles away, the ps5 scanned the ssd like the ps4 does, and it took less than two seconds to finish.


----------



## arabtm (Dec 17, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> Ahhh I didn't realise that you were installing that way, I'm just using a 128GB USB Stick I bought for this exact reason ahaha
> 
> And yeah... Finding time to actually play games is one of the hardest parts about this whole process  I think I find more enjoyment in just doing something I know I shouldn't be doing!
> 
> ...


my usb stick is only 8GB. I can only use it for injecting goldhen ^^;

totally agree. it's weird that the game "hoarding" process is more fun than actually playing the games hahaha


----------



## arabtm (Dec 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> the ps5 isn't really about graphics, as there's not a giant leap from the ps4.  it's more about speed with that high end ssd, so sony has made it to where you can only play ps5 games that way, so you have next to no load times.  when the power went out a few days ago due to a gas leak a few miles away, the ps5 scanned the ssd like the ps4 does, and it took less than two seconds to finish.


I couldn't agree more about the speed. the SSD is a blast. I've been playing Nioh 2 on PS5, and constantly dying, but the loading takes 1-2 seconds and then your back on the field again. amazing! it takes lots of the frustration away.

I remember last time I played star wars jedi fallen order on PS4, and tried to use the hardest difficulty, but what frustrate me was not the difficulty level, but how it takes 1-2 minutes loading every time you died. it makes me crazy.
so I just simply decided to go back to normal difficulty (or probably it was easy mode, just for the sake of finishing the game).

but now, due to recent update in PS4 scene, my PS4 has risen back from the slumber, with a roaring jet engine sound hahaha
(*I really should find time to clean my PS4)

btw, I tried using external hardrive that I usually use for PS4, on PS5, but unfortunately it triggers the PS5 rest mode issue, in which will crash during rest mode, so I have to repair database again. I think it has something to do with how the USB 3.0 external hdd goes to sleep. at least that's the issue on my PS5 (I read that different people have different trigger for the rest mode issue)
I hope the SSD price goes down soon. because I don't think the internal storage capacity will be enough in the long run.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

arabtm said:


> I couldn't agree more about the speed. the SSD is a blast. I've been playing Nioh 2 on PS5, and constantly dying, but the loading takes 1-2 seconds and then your back on the field again. amazing! it takes lots of the frustration away.
> 
> I remember last time I played star wars jedi fallen order on PS4, and tried to use the hardest difficulty, but what frustrate me was not the difficulty level, but how it takes 1-2 minutes loading every time you died. it makes me crazy.
> so I just simply decided to go back to normal difficulty (or probably it was easy mode, just for the sake of finishing the game).
> ...


yeah, I get no loading times with ratchet and clank, and the other game I've played is tales of arise, and it takes like one second when the loading icon appears.  it's insane.  I did put my ps4 games on an external hdd.  the one thing that sucks is you don't get very much space as stock, and the ssd's for the ps5 are very expensive.  I might upgrade, but only once I have enough ps5 games.


----------



## arabtm (Dec 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> yeah, I get no loading times with ratchet and clank, and the other game I've played is tales of arise, and it takes like one second when the loading icon appears.  it's insane.  I did put my ps4 games on an external hdd.  the one thing that sucks is you don't get very much space as stock, and the ssd's for the ps5 are very expensive.  I might upgrade, but only once I have enough ps5 games.


I assume you didn't get the rest mode issue with using the external HDD (see my previous edited message).
what HDD brand are you using btw to store PS4 games?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

so far so good, but I've only used the hdd for a couple days.  it's a wd black 5TB hdd with no power cable or rather it's powered by the ps5 itself.  I think there's an option to turn off the external hdd after so much time.  not sure what mine is set at.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

alright, I just looked it up on my system.  I can't guarantee this is the issue, but I have send power to usb ports as always:


----------



## arabtm (Dec 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> alright, I just looked it up on my system.  I can't guarantee this is the issue, but I have send power to usb ports as always:


I tried that, but unfortunately I still have the rest mode issue  so I just gave up and unplug the external HDD.
but luckily it finds its usage again back on PS4 

I'm using this one. I think it's WD passport 2TB or something.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 17, 2021)

not sure, but you might check wd's website for an app to turn off sleep mode for that model if that's what's happening.


----------



## arabtm (Dec 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> not sure, but you might check wd's website for an app to turn off sleep mode for that model if that's what's happening.


i see. I didn't know that this is possible before. I'll check it then. thank you for the advice!


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 18, 2021)

arabtm said:


> my usb stick is only 8GB. I can only use it for injecting goldhen ^^;
> 
> totally agree. it's weird that the game "hoarding" process is more fun than actually playing the games hahaha


I use a really old 512MB flash drive that my company used to hand out to clients for injecting goldhen. I honestly can't believe it works since it's very, very unlikely to be 3.0. Just one of those old credit card style USB Sticks 




Bought a 128GB USB Stick for about £15 on Amazon, great purchase. And a Micro SD to USB adapter so I can use the 128GB Micro SD I was using for my switch as a Flash drive since I upgraded to a 256GB Card. It's been a busy week in modding consoles


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 18, 2021)

I have lots of games installed and don't have any issues with game updates downloading. Using Al-Azif DNS at all times. Need internet on so use trainers so switch off is not an option.


----------



## Mizo (Dec 18, 2021)

Do you have the latest Azif DNS? Suddenly the User guide is not working anymore.


----------



## arabtm (Dec 18, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> I use a really old 512MB flash drive that my company used to hand out to clients for injecting goldhen. I honestly can't believe it works since it's very, very unlikely to be 3.0. Just one of those old credit card style USB Sticks
> 
> Bought a 128GB USB Stick for about £15 on Amazon, great purchase. And a Micro SD to USB adapter so I can use the 128GB Micro SD I was using for my switch as a Flash drive since I upgraded to a 256GB Card. It's been a busy week in modding consoles


haha..I also have those kind of usb drive. got it from conventions probably. it really takes lots of space haha
my laptop is very old. probably close to 10 years now. so, copying big files to usb drives takes ages ^^;
but it's fun when we use the tools that we have as best as we can, without resorting to buy a new tools everytime haha


----------



## arabtm (Dec 18, 2021)

nikeymikey said:


> I have lots of games installed and don't have any issues with game updates downloading. Using Al-Azif DNS at all times. Need internet on so use trainers so switch off is not an option.


hi. thanks for replying! may I ask what firmware and goldhen version that you're using? because both me and @MikeyTaylorGaming experienced this issue, and we're fairly new in the scene, with the latest FW 9.0.0 JB. I want to know what is the difference between my settings and yours, because I also use the same DNS (both DNS are identical, so it doesn't matter which one is the primary/secondary).


----------



## arabtm (Dec 18, 2021)

so anyway...I was very surprised last night when I opened my PS App. It shows all the latest FPKG that I installed! 
I made sure to use the DNS, but it seems Sony still detects which games that I played. but it didn't connect to the server, because the Trophy data are still empty. again, I made sure to use the DNS while having the Network connection on.
so, some connections are not blocked by the DNS apparently. but again, perhaps because of the new JB method/GoldHen version? I don't have any idea.

I hope this kind of thing doesn't affect my username, as in getting banned ^^;
even If I'm banned, would it affect the console too? I'm even a bit worried, since I use the same username on my PS5 ^^;
do you guys think my PS4 & PS5 console will still be safe from getting banned?

I checked the guide here:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/aio-ps4-exploit-guide.497858/
and in point #10, it says:
*DO NOT USE ONLINE DNS IF YOU HAVE LEGIT PSN CONTENT ON YOUR CONSOLE: IT WON'T BLOCK SONY 100% & CAN DEACTIVATE IT.*
is it because of this, some connections still exist? because I do have legit PSN contents too.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 18, 2021)

AlAzif also said that there will be bumpy maintenance happening so expect ups and downs. 

Also:


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> AlAzif also said that there will be bumpy maintenance happening so expect ups and downs.
> 
> Also:



Good thing is you shouldn't be able to connect to the internet if the dns goes down.


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 19, 2021)

arabtm said:


> hi. thanks for replying! may I ask what firmware and goldhen version that you're using? because both me and @MikeyTaylorGaming experienced this issue, and we're fairly new in the scene, with the latest FW 9.0.0 JB. I want to know what is the difference between my settings and yours, because I also use the same DNS (both DNS are identical, so it doesn't matter which one is the primary/secondary).


9.00 and i use the goldhen auto load on Al-Azifs host.


----------



## arabtm (Dec 19, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> AlAzif also said that there will be bumpy maintenance happening so expect ups and downs.
> 
> Also:



I see. so that's probably the reason why my PS4 keeps trying to connect to sony's server. thanks @KiiWii for this info!
now I just hope Sony doesn't ban me, especially my PS5 ^^;


----------



## godreborn (Dec 19, 2021)

arabtm said:


> I see. so that's probably the reason why my PS4 keeps trying to connect to sony's server.


No, pretty sure you can't sign in if the dns is down.


----------



## arabtm (Dec 19, 2021)

godreborn said:


> No, pretty sure you can't sign in if the dns is down.


no, I mean AL Azif's twitter saying that my ISP probably hijack the configured DNS on my PS4, making azif's DNS not functioning properly.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 19, 2021)

I've not had any problems.


----------



## RadicalBradical (Jan 22, 2022)

I too have been experiencing a loss of ability to use any dns hosts for blocking sony websites...Everything worked fine until a few weeks ago when I could no longer connect to Al azif or Karo dns ... I have been using the same dns now for such a long time I have them memorized so I know I was doing everything correctly. After about a week of pulling my hair out, I discovered that my I.S.P. was on the UCEprotect blacklist! which means you have to pay like $25 a month to be put on a "whitelist" unless your ISP changes their ways LOL... So I have ordered a few esp8266's for my consoles so that I can still hopefully use my phone for ps4trainer while connected to the esp from my phone and not have to worry about needing a dns to block sony servers... I dont use my ps4 for youtube or anything so offline is fine for me... for the meantime though, I have simply restored the Karo PS4 trainer host to my userguide and have been loading it from there with the internet turned off to get the same effect, minus being able to use phone to connect to ps4trainer (hopefully).


----------

